# My 1st go at a 'planted' tank



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I finally got my plants in the mail today so I just started going at it and planting away. 
Basically right now i have
lots of pygmy chain sword, corkscrew val, some crypt i cant remember the name off hand, some anibus and amazon swords. The scape isnt final, im just gonna sit and wait now for it to grow in so i can rescape to my liking. Heres some pics... no laughing


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i think it looks great


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

That's nice. Where did you get your plants from? How much for everything you have there?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks great.
I noticed some snails?
You might want to get rid of them.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> i think it looks great


Thanks Andrew.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

thats gonna be a jungle once it all starts growing out and runners pop out...... looks sweet though


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

thats going to look so sweet!
What's your lighting like?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> thats going to look so sweet!
> What's your lighting like?


2x 24" 130w (260watts total) compact flourcesent w/ 2x 6700k bulbs and 2x 10000k bulbs. 
Im I have sucess and enjoy it, i might see some pressurized co2 in my future.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

The reason the snails are back is that there were probably eggs somewhere in your tank. That snail stuff works well, then you just need to make sure you clean the tank to get the dead snails out so they dont start to rot. Having a clown loach in there wont hurt either, they love snail eggs.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

no laughing here... the tank looks great!!!

I like the driftwood too.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks good bro! Glad to see this finally!

Keep on top of the algea, and remain patient, planted tanks require some time before they start stabalizing..

Are the lights permanently high above the tank?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I finally got my plants in the mail today so I just started going at it and planting away.
> Basically right now i have
> lots of pygmy chain sword, corkscrew val, some crypt i cant remember the name off hand, some anibus and amazon swords. The scape isnt final, im just gonna sit and wait now for it to grow in so i can rescape to my liking. Heres some pics... no laughing


Looks good! You may want to move those two anubias out of that back corner and attach them to the lower section of driftwood. They usually don't do as well with their rhizomes in substrate. They will also be your slowest growers and will probably get covered up back there. Can't wait to see it filled in!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I finally got my plants in the mail today so I just started going at it and planting away.
> Basically right now i have
> lots of pygmy chain sword, corkscrew val, some crypt i cant remember the name off hand, some anibus and amazon swords. The scape isnt final, im just gonna sit and wait now for it to grow in so i can rescape to my liking. Heres some pics... no laughing


Looks good! You may want to move those two anubias out of that back corner and attach them to the lower section of driftwood. They usually don't do as well with their rhizomes in substrate. They will also be your slowest growers and will probably get covered up back there. Can't wait to see it filled in!
[/quote]

attach it to the driftwood? I understand this woudl be done with fishing line, ive just never seen anubias on driftwood. How would i go about attaching it to the driftwood exactly?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> attach it to the driftwood? I understand this woudl be done with fishing line, ive just never seen anubias on driftwood. How would i go about attaching it to the driftwood exactly?


Set the rhizome on it and wrap it with fish string. It will attach on its own over time and start growing along it. Orient the rhizome so it is growing the direction you want. I'll have to post a pic of my community tank with a decent sized anubias growing on it. I usually pick driftwood with nooks and crannies for stuffing in plants so I don't have to tie them. I've always had the best luck with anubias and java fern attached to a rock or driftwood. Anytime I try to grow them on substrate, they struggle or slowly die.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Here are some quick pics of my planted 46g Bow community tank, and my 75g sanchezi (unconfirmed) tank. Ignore the algae (I've kind of let the 46g go), and I apologize for the sloppy photography.

The first pic is a close up of an anubias growing out of the driftwood.

View attachment 91874


The second pic is a full tank shot of the 46g with blurry fish.

View attachment 91875


This last one is the p's tank...you can see him chilling behind and under the left piece of driftwood. The tank has been set up for a couple months, but the plants and the p have only been in there since December.

View attachment 91876


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

the tank looks good exodus. You can check out my pathetic attempt at a planted tank.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

any updated pics?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> any updated pics?


soon as I get the algae on the sand under control. Havnt gotten the results from the e tenellus that I was expecting but im getting alot of new growth on my anibus. Ill post some pics once I get the algae under control


----------

